# betta fish names



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

ok, i am officially terrible at naming fish! ;-) i got a new Betta about a week ago, and i was going to name him Caden, but now I'm not sure!
here's some names i like:

Caden
Camryn
Camden
Casey
Charlie
Chester

I cant decide! :hmm:which one do you like best? does anyone have any other suggestions? 

thanks!

oh, and here's his picture!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I like Charlie! I have a suggestion. What about Titus?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! titus is an interesting name... i like it!


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

what about..........sam or max and charlies a cute name


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! i like those too... charlie seems to be popular!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i like chester a lot!


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

good luck with the name i named mine bubblez because he swam into the bubbles as soon as i got home from work he gets so excited when i come home


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I think Caden or Chester. Those are really nice names. Whatever you decide will be great because it is your fishie!I have been thinking about getting a ghost shrimp and naming it Paprika. That's cute too, it is a spice that cooks don't use very much, so that fitting name too.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Phoenix, or Caden


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love Clyde thats a nice name also if i were voting i would choose caden


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think he looks like a Chester!


----------

